# Blackberry 7100 & 645CI BT interface



## cedwardbrice (Nov 6, 2005)

HI

I recently got a 2005 645ci. I cant get my blackberry 7100 working with the car. other phones work fine.

My phone detects the car is trying to communicate and i accept the bmw BT on my phone. But on my screen in the car it keeps saying activate phone. I've tried everything and nothing works. It seems other phones work just fine.

Does anyone know what the issue is? is it a BMW issue or is it a Blacberry issue and how do i fix it?


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

You have incompatible software and, probably, incompatible hardware, too. Phones have unique operating systems and the iDrive can only be compatible with a finite number of them. There are 17 approved phones on BMW's website, only 6 of which are currently manufactured. And these phones have compatability issues, too, if you have a provider other than the one BMW says is approved. In my case I have an approved RAZR V3 and can pair it to the iDrive, but my provider is T-Mobile, and only the RAZR - Cingular combination is approved. As a result, I do not have complete functionality. (BMW only "approves" phones and providers which it can pair to iDrive with full functionality.)

Some PDAs work - with certain providers. The Treo 650 is an example. But other than that, unless BMW or Blackberry creates software that will connect, you're not going to get your Blackberry to be recognized by the iDrive.

Here is the current approved list: Read it and weep: http://www.bmwtransact.com/bluetooth/Compatible_Phones.htm


----------



## tadalama (Nov 2, 2005)

*Blackberry used to work, not now*

When I first got my 2005 645, the dealer was able to get my Blackberry to pair and work, albeit with very limited functionality. I was able to make and receive calls. The phone book never copied over, though. Then, when I brought the car in for some sort of software upgrade, it affected the Blackberry sync and it has not worked since. Dealer says I will never get it back.

So, I know it is (was) in the realm of possibility to use Blackberry bluetooth.

BMWNA, if you're out there monitoring this forum... see what you can do to restore programming to allow even minimal functioning. Blackberry is a very popular device, used by many BMW owners like myself who are seething over having to pay for two phone numbers, lug around BB AND a phone, plus all the chargers, cords, bluetooth headsets, etc.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Please continue here. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118185


----------

